# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Nacional i Roda 25.2.09

## anchie76

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/53935/...teljski-dopust




> Kako su hrvatski poslodavci dobili pravo veta na roditeljski dopustDa nešto rade, saborski zastupnici su obvezni roditeljski dopust nazvali rodiljni dopust, a dodatni rodiljni dopust nazvali su roditeljski dopust, a u konačnici su novim zakonom smanjili roditeljska prava
> 
> Maja Tarle, predsjednica udruge RodaU Hrvatskoj je od 1. siječnja na snazi novi zakon o roditeljskim dopustima koji je - iako je najavljen kao povećanje roditeljskih prava - doveo do njihova smanjivanja ili barem otežavanja. Novi zakon uveo je novu terminologiju čime je unio veliku zbrku, povećao je broj potvrda koje treba prikupiti tako da se povećala i administracija te je uveo pravo veta poslodavaca na prava koja tobože imaju roditelji.
> 
> Majke su do ove godine imale pravo na obvezni rodiljni dopust do 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta, a nakon toga mogle su otvoriti dodatni rodiljni dopust na još 6 mjeseci. Da nešto rade, saborski zastupnici su obvezni roditeljski dopust nazvali rodiljni dopust, a dodatni rodiljni dopust nazvali su roditeljski dopust. Povećanje prava roditelja u novom zakonu očituje se u tome da roditeljski dopust može koristiti i otac te da se taj dopust ne mora koristiti tijekom prve godine života djeteta nego može i kasnije. No članak 47. kaže da je roditelj "koji u tijeku korištenja prava iz toga zakona namjerava mijenjati način korištenja tog prava obvezan najmanje 30 dana prije nastanka te promjene ili prije ponovnog uspostavljanja neiskorištenoga pripadajućeg prava pisano obavijestiti svog poslodavca o toj namjeri" - dok je istovremeno "poslodavac dužan izdati pisanu izjavu o svojoj suglasnosti o iskazanoj namjeri zaposlenog roditelja, s mogućnošću neprihvaćanja te namjere".
> 
> Udruga roditelja Roda, kako kaže njena članica Vesna Lončarić, saborskim je odborima podnijela niz primjedbi dok je novi zakon još bio u fazi prijedloga, pa tako i na sporni članak 47. "Smatrali smo nedopustivim da o pravu koje vam zakon jamči odlučuje poslodavac te nas je zanimalo što se događa ako se rokovi propuste. Naravno, nijedna od naših primjedbi nije usvojena, a osim odgovora kako će se 'stvari rješavati u hodu' dobili smo i tumačenje kako se čl. 47 odnosi samo na promjenu u osobi korisnika (između majke i oca), ili na promjenu u smislu prekida i kasnijeg nastavnog korištenja roditeljskog dopusta, koji se po novom može koristiti u dijelovima do 8. godine života djetata," kaže Vesna Lončarić.
> 
> U praksi se taj članak ipak pojavljuje kao problem i zbog njega HZZO traži suglasnost poslodavca čak i kod otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta, a službenici ondje nemaju još niti sve provedbene propise, a kamoli interne smjernice i upute - zbog toga ni pravna služba HZZO-a ne zna protumačiti zakon. Ukratko, HZZO traži da se obavijesti poslodavca 30 dana ranije o namjeri korištenja roditeljskog dopusta, čak i kad se on direktno nastavlja na rodiljni dopust, i dobije za to potvrda. Prema iskustvu Vesne Lončarič, to većina ljudi i radi, a poslodavci ovjeravaju potvrde - i, kako kaže, "u stvari smo dobili samo još malo više administracije i posla za birokrate."
> ...

----------


## Ivana B-G

ajme.... :shock: 
sad barem tocno znam na cemu sam/smo.

----------


## mendula

A baš sam jutros pomislila kako nam je država ipak dala malo više mogućnosti da istovremeno radimo i budemo s djecom. Dakle, ćorak!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sad moram smišljati plan B.

----------


## Val

mene nisu tražili nikakvu potvrdu poslodavca :? 

(doduše, ja sam tamo već inventar  :Grin:  )

----------


## Nice

:Mad:   ma strava ! Već se veselim dodatnoj birokraciji....

----------


## @n@

Mogli ste usput spomenuti i onaj problem u produljivanju rodiljnog odnosno roditeljskog dopusta koji je novim Zakonom 'starim' rodiljama uskraćen. A Prijelazne i završne odredbe novog Zakona HZZO ne priznaje.

----------


## malena beba

to je nasa pronatalitetna politika   :Crying or Very sad:  

pa ti radjaj   :Mad:  

grozno...

----------


## babyboys

> to je nasa pronatalitetna politika   
> 
> pa ti radjaj   
> 
> grozno...


x[/b]

----------

